# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  عرض كامل لـ مواصفات جوال نوكيا N97 الصغير , Nokia N97 mini

## mohamed73

*عرض كامل لـ مواصفات جوال نوكيا N97 الصغير , Nokia N97 mini*     موضوع خاص نتحدث فيه عن مواصفات الجوال N97 mini   وهو يعتبر من احدث جوالات نوكيا العامل بنظام تشغيل سيمبيان الجيل الخامس *مواصفات*  *التصميم*  *الأبعاد*    جانب منزلق مع شاشة مائلة المقاسات: 14.2 × 52.5 × 113 مم الوزن (مع البطارية): 138 جرام الصوت: 75 cc معلومات إضافية حول الوزن والشكل: آلية إمالة منزلقة  *المفاتيح وطرق إدخال النص*   لوحة مفاتيح كاملة تنزلق للخارج مفاتيح الغطاء (مفاتيح S60، مفتاح القائمة، مفاتيح الإرسال/الإنهاء، مفتاح المسح) شاشة تعمل باللمس مفاتيج الأسهم كاميرا مخصصة ومفاتيح صوت  *الشاشة وواجهة المستخدم*   الحجم: “3.2 الجودة: 360 × 640 بكسل (QVGA) ما يصل إلى 16.7 مليون لون شاشة تعمل باللمس مقاومة التحكم في درجة السطوع جهاز إحساس بالاتجاه جهاز إحساس بدرجة القرب جهاز إحساس بالضوء المحيط  *الألوان*    الألوان المتوافرة:  كرز أسود عقيق أحمر  *التشخيص*   شاشة رئيسية قابلة للتعديل:  الأدوات السمات الأيقونات الاختصارات القائمة ملفات تعريف قابلة للتخصيص نغمات رنين: mp3, AAC, eAAC, eAAC+, WMA نغمات رنين فيديو سمات  روق حائط حافظات شاشة نغمات رنين سمات سابقة التثبيت سمات ملونة قابلة للتغيير  *الأجهزة*  *إدارة الطاقة*   بطارية BL-4D 1200 mAh Li-Ion مدة التكلم (الحد الأقصى):  GSM 430 دقيقة WCDMA 240 دقيقة مدة البقاء في وضع الانتظار (الحد الأقصى):  GSM 320 ساعة WCDMA 310 ساعة مدة تشغيل الفيديو (nHD، 30 إطار في الثانية، كحدّ أقصى): 210 دقيقة مدة تسجيل الفيديو (VGA، 30 إطار في الثانية، الحد الأقصى): 170 دقيقة مدة الاتصال عبر الفيديو (كحدّ أقصى): 120 دقيقة مدة تشغيل الموسيقى (وضع غير متصل بالشبكة، الحد الأقصى): 32 ساعة  *قد تتفاوت أوقات التشغيل وفقاً لتقنية الوصول إلى الراديو المستخدمة، وتهيئة شبكة المشغل والاستخدام. تردد التشغيل*    رباعي الموجات EGSM 850/900/1800/1900 WCDMA 850/900/1900/2100 إمكانية التبديل تلقائياً بين نطاقات GSM وضع الطيران  *الربط*   Bluetooth الإصدار 2.0 مع معدل بيانات مُحسَّن خرج تلفزيون دعم مزامنة SyncML المحلية والبعيدة USB 2.0 عالي السرعة (موصل USB صغير) موصل AV 3.5 ملم  *الذاكرة*   فتحة لبطاقة ذاكرة microSD، قابلة للتبديل، تصل إلى 16 جيجا بايت الذاكرة الداخلية: 8 جيجا بايت  *شبکه البيانات*   CSD HSCSD, السرعة القصوى 43.2 كيلوبايت في الثانية GPRS فئة A, متعدد الفتحات فئة 32, السرعة القصوى 107/64.2 كيلوبايت في الثانية (DL/UL) مع WCDMA، تصل السرعة القصوى إلى 3.6 ميجا بايت في الثانية (Mbps) مع HSDPA، تصل السرعة القصوى إلى 3.6 ميجا بايت في الثانية (Mbps) WLAN IEEE 802.11b/g, الحد الأقصى للسرعة حتى 11ميجابايت في الثانية/54ميجابايت في الثانية TCP/IP دعم القدرة على العمل كخادم بيانات يدعم تزامن MS Outlook لجهات الاتصال والتقويم والملاحظات  *يتطلب خدمة بيانات. قد لا تتوافر خدمة  البيانات مع جميع الشبكات. قد تصل سرعة نقل البيانات إلى 3.6 ميجا بايت في  الثانية، إلا إنها قد تتفاوت وفقاً لإمكانيات الشبكة وبعض الظروف الأخرى.  يعتمد إنشاء واستمرار اتصال بيانات على توافر الشبكة ودعم مزود الخدمة وقوة  الإشارة.*   *البرامج والتطبيقات*  *نظام البرامج الأساسي وواجهة المستخدم*   الإصدار الخامس من S60 Symbian OS الإصدار 9.4 أوامر صوتية FOTA (تحديث البرامج عبر الهواء) تدوير واجهة الاستخدام تلقائياً تحديثات البرامج  *إدارة المعلومات الشخصية (PIM)*    معلومات الاسم التفصيلية التقويم لائحة مهام الملاحظات المسجل آلة حاسبة الساعة محول العملات *التطبيقات*    البريد الإلكتروني SMTP، IMAP4، POP3)، MMS، SMS)، محرر موحد عرض مرفقات البريد الإلكتروني .doc, .xls, .ppt, .pdf البيانات: التقويم، الأسماء، المهام، ملاحظات، البريد الإلكتروني تطبيقات الحاسب الشخصي: Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express, Lotus Organizer, Lotus Notes  **بعض الخدمات قد لا تتوافر إلا بواسطة التنزيل أو الترقية.*   *الاتصالات*  *البريد الإلكتروني والمراسلة*   برنامج بريد إلكتروني سهل الاستخدام مع دعم المرفقات من صور وأفلام فيديو وموسيقى ومستندات دعم لكل من SMTP وIMAP4 وPOP3 وMMS وSMS. محرر MMS/SMS الموحد. أدوات بريد الويب Nokia Email Mail for Exchange*  **بعض الخدمات قد لا تتوافر إلا بواسطة  التنزيل أو الترقية. الأجهزة التي تشتمل على مزايا متوافقة مع الرسائل  متعددة الوسائط أو مع البريد الإلكتروني هي فقط التي يمكنها تلقي وعرض  الرسائل متعددة الوسائط. قد يتفاوت مظهر المحتوى. بعض الصور ونغمات الرنين  لا يمكن تحويلها. إدارة المكالمات*    جهات الاتصال: قاعدة بيانات متطورة للأسماء مع دعم للعديد من تفاصيل الهاتف والبريد الإلكتروني لكل مدخل وصور صغير الاتصال السريع، الاتصال الصوتي (على نحو مستقل عن المتحدث) وأوامر صوتية سجلات المكالمات الصادرة، المكالمات الواردة والمكالمات التي لم يرد عليها الاتصال الجماعي مكبرات صوت مدمجة للتكلم الحر اتصال بواسطة الفيديو  *المشاركة والإنترنت*  *التصفح والإنترنت*   تصفح إنترنت كامل لصفحات إنترنت حقيقية تصفح الإنترنت بالتحكم باللمس لغات البرمجة المدعمة: HTML, XHTML MP, WML, CSS البروتوكولات المدعمة: HTTP v1.1, WAP دعم TCP/IP تاريخ مرئي، دعم HTML وJava******، دعم Flash LIte 3.0 وFlash video Nokia Mobile Search قارئ RSS دعم !Nokia Download لاكتشاف ،تنزيل وتثبيت التطبيقات والتطبيقات الصغيرة الإضافية. دعم إرسال الفيديو الصور مع عرض حسب العلامات والشهر والألبوم وعرض الشرائح المنزلقة ومحرر الصور المشاركة عبر الإنترنت مع التوصيل بخدمات المشاركة الشهيرة Nokia XPressPrint: طباعة مباشرة عبر اتصال USB ‏(PictBridge) واتصال Bluetooth ‏(BPP) أو من خلال الطباعة عبر الإنترنت دعم الاتصال عبر الفيديو ومشاركة الفيديو (خدمات شبكة WCDMA)  *الملاحة*  *GPS والملاحة*   GPS مضمن، مستقبلات A-GPS بوصلة ومقياس السرعة لتوجيه الشاشة على النحو الصحيح Ovi Maps تطبيق تحميل Ovi Maps عبر الحاسب الشخصي يشتمل المنتج على ترخيص لمدة 10 أيام لتطبيقي الملاحة Walk وDrive (بعض الاختلاف حسب المنطقة)*  **يشتمل المنتج على ترخيص لمدة 10 أيام  لتطبيقي الملاحة Walk وDrive. قد يشتمل تنزيل الخرائط عبر الهواء على نقل  كمية كبيرة من البيانات. قد يقوم مزود الخدمة خاصتك بفرض رسوم على نقل  البيانات. قد يتفاوت توافر بعض المنتجات والخدمات والمزايا بحسب الإقليم.  يرجى مراجعة تاجر نوكيا المحلي لمزيد من التفاصيل ومعرفة خيارات اللغة  المتوفرة. وتخضع هذه المواصفات للتغيير بدون إشعار.*   *التصوير*  *الكاميرا*   كاميرا 5 ميجا بكسل (1938 × 2584 بكسل) مع بصريات كارل زييس تنسيق الصور الثابتة: JPEG, EXIF تركيز تلقائي + فلاش بمصباح مزدوج تكبير/تصغير يصل إلى 14 ضعف (رقمي) كاميرا ثانوية لمكالمات الفيديو، (480 × 640 بكسل، VGA) *أخرى*    ذاكرة داخلية بسعة 8 جيجا بايت يمكن زيادتها إلى 24 جيجا بايت بواسطة بطاقة microSD ربط بواسطة USB 2.0 عالي السرعة *التقاط الصور*   تحديد المواقع تلقئياً (مع تقنية تحديد المواقع) للصور والفيديو يقوم Cover Flow بتغيير الصور بحركة الإصبع التقاط الصور بالتوجيه الصحيح تلقائياً مشاركة اقتصادية لتحسين استخدام البطارية والذاكرة *الفيديو*  *كاميرات الفيديو*   الكاميرا الرئيسية كاميرا 5 ميجا بكسل مع بصريات كارل زييس قم بتسجيل أفلام فيديو عالية الجودة 16:9 التقاط أفلام الفيديو بتنسيق MPEG-4 إلى VGA بمعدل 30 إطار في الثانية مدة مقطع الفيديو: ما يصل إلى 90 دقيقة تنسيق ملف الفيديو: mp4. (افتراضي)، 3gp. (مع MMS) إعدادات المشهد، إضاءة الفيديو، توازن اللون الأبيض و درجة اللون الكاميرا الثانوية  QCIF لمكالمات الفيديو   *مشاركة وإعادة تشغيل الفيديو*    مركز فيديو محسن: محور مركزي لتجارب الفيديو الوصول إلى آخر فيلم فيديو تم تشغيله والاستئناف بسهولة أفلام الفيديو خاصتي: مجموعة من أفلام الفيديو المحفوظة الوصول إلى فيديو الإنترنت، متوافق مع معلومات RSS ونشرات الفيديو/ مع تحديثات وتنزيلات لاسلكية مباشرة دليل فيديو لاكتشاف مقاطع الفيديو الجديدة على الإنترنت دعم التنزيل والإرسال والتنزيل التدريجي دعم Flash video  *نظام الفك والتشفير وتنسيقات الفيديو*   دقة فيديو MPEG-4 حتى nHD 640 x 360 بكسل أو VGA بدقة 30 إطار في الثانية تنسيق ملف الفيديو: mp4. (افتراضي)، 3gp. (مع MMS) تكبير/تصغير يصل إلى 14 ضعف إضاءة الفيديو  *الموسيقى والصوت*  *مزايا الموسيقى*   Comes with Music* مشغل موسيقى Nokia Nseries Music Recommender Music Store Nokia Music Manager (تطبيق حاسب شخصي)** أنظمة فك وتشفير الموسيقى:MP3, WMA, AAC, eAAC+, eAAC. رموز البيانات الغضافية الموسيقية ID3، فن الألبومات معدل البت يصل إلى 320 كيلو بايت في الثانية (kbps) دعم DRM WM DRM وOMA DRM 2.0/1.0 راديو FM ستريو (87.5-108 ميجا هرتز/76-90 ميجا هرتز)، RDS  **يتوافر Comes with Music في بعض المناطق المحددة فقط **يتطلب حاسب شخصي متوافق. الراديو*    راديو FM ستريو (87.5-108 ميجا هرتز/76-90 ميجا هرتز)، RDS *الألعاب*   إستعمل واجهة المستخدم التي تعمل باللمس للاستمتاع بالألعاب. يمكن كذلك استخدام المفاتيح الجانبية للتحكم في وظائف اللعبة. لعبة DJ Club Tour مضمنة.  *المميزات البيئية*  *فعالية استهلاك الطاقة*   وضع توفير الطاقة، جهاز استشعار الإضاءة المحيطة، وسيلة تذكير بفصل الشاحن، شاحن عالي الفعالية 10 -AC *المواد*   خالي من الكلوريد متعدد الفنيل (PVC)،  بدون نيكل على سطح المنتج ومركبات مبرمنة ومكلورة/مركبات مبرمنة ومعوقات  اشتعال مكلورة، ثلاثي أكسيد الأنتيمون  *التعبئة*    100 % قابلة لإعادة التدوير، حجم عبوة مدمجة مخفف/حجم حزمة مسطحة مخفف *المحتوى والخدمات البيئية*   Eco zone via Download!/Ovi store،  العلامات البيئية، المحتوى والتشخيص، المعلومات البيئية المضمنة في برنامج  خرائط تعليمي لتحسين السير في الطرق وملاحة المشاة *إعادة التدوير*   80% من مكونات الجهاز قابلة لإعادة التدوير *دليل المستخدم*    طباعة باللون الأبيض والأسود، نصائح بيئية في الصفحة الخضراء  *عبوة البيع القياسية*   كمبيوتر محمول Nokia N97 الصغير بطارية نوكيا (BL-4D) شاحن نوكيا عالي الكفاءة 10 – AC كبل التوصيل من نوكيا (CA-101) سماعة موسيقى (Nokia WH-701) دليل المستخدم Ovi Suite DVD 1.1  *الأكسسوارات الموصى بها*   سماعة الستريو Nokia Bluetooth BH-804 سماعة الستريو Nokia Bluetooth BH-905 بطاقة ذاكرة سعة 16 جيجا بايت من نوع micro SDHC طراز MU-44 *صور*  **    **  **    *فديو للجوال*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *وهذا فيديو آخر عن الجوال* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

